# So when I went....



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

to FINALLY change the water where i have lots of ramshorn snails, I noticed white on their shells. What does that mean?


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

*Why the White Patches? *Age and low pH take their toll. Snail shells tend to dissolve eventually. Usually the whiter the shell, the older the snail. Some aquarists try to aid their ramshorn snails by adding crushed coral or cuttlebone to the aquarium. It is one of those things that is unavoidable in older snails. It is like how our hair turns grey over time - same for snails except they get white patches.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I guess my snails are getting old then? Anyways am still trying to get rid of some. Gonna try this pet store if they would like to buy some off of me. And thanks for replying. =)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ack! I would love some free ramshorns but I am in East Canada. I have 2 small pond snails who survived the wrath of my fish but I like the look of rams!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I never sent live animals before. The only way I i can think of sending some are with some java moss. There's lil ones on there. I can try putting them with the moss in a ziploc bag and send it? Dunno how much it'll be though.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope, not allowed to send over the border!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Ah alright


----------

